# Was gehört alles in den (Trink)Rucksack



## Falli (16. Juni 2012)

Hi , wollte mal nach fragen was ihr so alles in euren Rucksack packt wenn ihr auf Tour fahrt?
Habt ihr bestimmte Standards die immer drinn sind, wie z.B. minitool Pumpe Schlauch ect. und was packt ihr auf mehrtägigen Touren ein?

Gruß Falli


----------



## xXJojoXx (16. Juni 2012)

Immer drin: Wind/Regenjacke, Minitool, Pumpe, Schlauch, Flickzeug, Kabelbinder, Handy, Schlüssel, was kleines zu essen, ersatzbatterien, mini-handtuch. Manchmal noch eine Karte oder Wechselklamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich pack das ein was ich brauche. Kann ich nicht verallgemeinern. Schlauch, Minitool und Pumpe sind immer dabei. Ersatzschaltauge, Kettenniet meistens. Wenn mit Mehrleute eine längere Tour geplant ist ist noch ein Erste Hilfe Set, Kabelbinder und Flickzeug dabei.


----------



## basti138 (16. Juni 2012)

Ich packe meinen Koffer und...

Multitool mit Kettennieter, Kettenschloss für Reparatur, Flickzeug, Pumpe, ne Packung Taschentücher, Einweghandschuhe(!), zwei Reifenheber und natürlich Pflaster
Und je nach Tour nen Ersatzschlauch oder nicht.
Und zwei gebrauchte Bremsbeläge, falls die unterwegs zum Zicken anfangen. Und neuerdings nen Streifen 80er Schmirgelpapier.
(Nichts nervt mich mehr, als vibrierende/rubbelnde/kreischende Bremsen)

Cooler Thread, man kann sich einige Ideen abkucken

Ach so, was zu trinken natürlich!


----------



## Innocent (16. Juni 2012)

Kleidung (Wetterabhänig)
- Regenjacke/ ärmellose Jacke
- frisches T-Shirt
- Socken (gibt neidische Blicke so ein paar trockene Socken )

Essen/Trinken
- Müsliriegel
- Trickblase nach Bedarf

Werkzeug:
- Inbus
- Kettennieter
- Schweizer Taschenmesser
- Feuerzeug
(Schlauch, Pumpe und Heber sind am Rad)

Sonstiges:
- Handy 
- Tempos
- Schlüssel


----------



## basti138 (16. Juni 2012)

> - Schweizer Taschenmesser
> - Feuerzeug


Äääh


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

Kannst mal sehen; DIE Leute, die die besten Tipps geben... schleppen 'ne halbe Werkstatt mit sich rum   Okay, die Gurken sind ja PannenSicher und Werstatttreu 
Ernst beiseite: Vor drei Jahren wollt ich mal von hier einen Ursprung der Nuthe entdecken. Zuvor gegoogelt- auf Landkarte.. , also damals noch offline, nächsten Tag losgedüst.. mit 0,5 L Wasser. Der Tag war etwas warm  Bis hinter Trebbin angekommen, war das Wasser wech, na und war durstig/dehydriert  Am Zielort war wohl eine Trinkwasserquelle..Egal, eine Friedhofswasserpumpe hat mir das Leben gerettet.. ländliche Gegend ohne Supermärkte 

Also Wasser und etwas Bargeld dabei haben.. für Taxi, Hotel etc. Zumindest im ländlichen Raum sind die Leute hilfsbereit 

Danke allen (Dorf)bewohnern!


----------



## basti138 (17. Juni 2012)

Du hast wahrscheinlich Owatrolöl dabei, anstatt Wasser


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Du hast wahrscheinlich Owatrolöl dabei, anstatt Wasser


 
Nee, damals war ich pulverbeschichtet.. Owi sagt Google, soll sehr gut sen; aber noch keine praktische Erfahrung damit.
Lackiert und plastgepulvert war ich auch mal, heute mit Leinöl unterwegs..
Leinöl kann nie schaden, sag ich mal


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Juni 2012)

Meine Tipps:
Werkzeuge und Hilfsmittel für die (Tages-) Tour

Ist mir auch so 2x passiert das ich zu wenig Wasser dabei hatte. Im Winter gibt es kein Wasser auf dem Friedhof, wg. Frostgefahr.
Also mal bei netten Leuten am Haus fragen ob die einem die Trinkflasche füllen. GEHT, DANKE!


----------



## KaiservonChina (17. Juni 2012)

Hrhr Kofferpacken 

und ich nehme mit:

-Topeak Multitool mit Nieter
-Ersatzschlauch
-Reifenheber
-Flickzeug + selbstklebende Flicken
-Kettenschloss
-Pumpe
-Einweghandschuhe
-KEINE Regenjacke (weil ich noch keine Gscheite gefunden hab  )
-nen Zehner oder gleich den Geldbeutel
-Riegel
-Trinkblase
-Handy

-Pflaster / Erste Hilfe Päckchen nicht... habt ihr das alle dabei? Mein Credo bisher war immer, wenns mich legt, dann eh so, dass ein Stückchen Hansaplast ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein darstellt 
(Ich wurde bestätigt, nachdem ich mir den Daumen ausgekugelt hab beim letzten Sturz vor 3 Wochen und von nem lieben Mitbürger nach Hause gefahren wurde. Bei den Schürfwunden war auch Familienpizzasituation   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## udel (17. Juni 2012)

Witzig, genau zu dem Thema hab ich vor einigen Tagen meine Top10 in meinem Blog veröffentlicht (Link in der Signatur). Neben den 10 Dingen, die ich immer dabei hab, nehm ich dann abhängig von Länge und Art der Tour noch weitere Sachen mit. 
Wasser hab ich jetzt nicht extra aufgeführt, auch wenn ich es immer dabei hab - sollte klar sein, dass ich nicht ne leere Trinkblase mitnehme


----------



## Matschgo (17. Juni 2012)

Ich hab im (Trink-)Rucksack

*3L Trinkblase (ja ich bin ein stark schwitzender und durstiger Mensch)
*Multitool mit Nieter
*kleines Schweizermesser
*1 Ersatzschlauch
*Minipumpe
*Tempos (ganz wichtig! hab ne Rotznase wenn der Fahrtwind weht )
*5 Kabelbinder
*iPhone (zum GPS Track aufzeichnen und Musik hören)
*dementsprechend in-Ear Kopfhörer (mit gemühtlicher Musik fährt sichs leichter rauf und mit wilder Mukke schneller runter )
*4 kleine Powerriegel
*kleines Handtuch
*Knieschützer

Bergauf hab ich den Helm (je nach Aussentemperatur) auch immer hinten noch dran am Rucksack... also insgesamt ne schön vollgepackte Ladung aufm Rücken  ... belastet aber nicht wirklich muss ich sagen... bei meiner Standardrunde, die ich immer fahr, muss ich gleich zum Anfang mal 500 Hm rauf und verbrauche dementsprechend gleich mal nen guten Liter oder mehr Flüssigkeit... da wirds dann angenehmer wenn der Rucksack etwas kleiner wird 
Wenn ich noch ne Jacke mithab, bleibt der Helm ständig auf... beides zusammen hat definitiv nicht Platz im kleinen Fox Oasis Pack.


----------



## Innocent (17. Juni 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Äääh



Ein Messer habe ich in allen Rucksäcken, so auch im Fahrradrucksack, irgendwie kann man das immer Mal gebrauchen. 
Und zum Feuerzeug, Bear Grylls hat mal gesagt, wenn man in die Wildnis geht sollte man immer ein Feuerzeug dabei haben, dass kann einem vor kritischen Situationen schützen. Ich habs immer dabei und war noch nicht in einer kritischen Situation, von daher wird es wohl stimmen


----------



## CallMeIshmael (17. Juni 2012)

Was bei mir demnächst definitiv dabei sein wird ist ein Kettennieter, heute morgen in der Früh ist mir das Schaltauge abgerissen und ich musste auf den Servicewagen warten...


----------



## Deleted 224116 (17. Juni 2012)

Also ich nehm in meinem 10l Rucksack immer ne Flasche mit Wasser mit (750ml Trinkflasche die leider nicht an den Rahmen passt), Müsliriegel, einen Satz Imbußschlüssel, sonstige Schlüssel, Ersatzsonnenbrille ggf., Halstuch falls es kühler wird, abnehmbare Ärmel meiner Softshelljacke wenn ich in der Westen-Variante fahre, evtl. Ellbogenschoner, wenn ich sie nicht schon an hab, Taschentücher, Portemonnaie um mich ggf. auszuweisen gegenüber Polizei und Co., Mini Luftpumpe... glaub das wars, achja Handy natürlich


----------



## Casino (17. Juni 2012)

Ich habe dabei: Schlauch, Minitool, 3 Kabelbinder, leichtes Messer, Schaltzug, Kettenschloss, Pumpe, n paar Brillenputztücher gegen Blindflug, 2 Riegel,  Reifenheber und Flicken. ...und bißchen Cash, wenn vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falli (17. Juni 2012)

Cool schon so viele Antworten 
Kann man sich ja einiges abgucken


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

*Bear Grylls* hat auch in Hotels übernachtet.. Klasse Typ, werde nie vergessen wie der bei 20 Grad Minus eisbaden war und mal Fische mit der Hand gefangen hat 
Neulich sah ich in einem Nuthe- Altarm einen feuerroten Goldfisch, Giebel. Ca. 8- 10 cm lang, 4 cm hoch. Der wollte stromauf, nur dort war es zu flach, den fängste  Bis zu den Knien im Modder, hat sich der/die Kleine versucht unter Laub zu verstecken, vergeblich. Hab den dann im Baggersee eingesetzt und sofort wurde der von superkleinen neugierigen Barschen verfolgt, putzig...

Noch besser war *McGyver*: 





> Sein Schweizer Messer und Klebeband dürfen nie fehlen


 Zitat Wiki 
Einen Betonmischer- Motor kurzerhand in ein Miniflugzeug eingebaut und damit geflohen.. (böse Zungen behaupten, dass ein Flugzeugmotor verbaut wurde )
Aus 'nem Fahrradrahmen und ein paar Streichhölzern hat der auch mal 'ne Bombe gebastelt, glaub ich 
Kidis haben das auch nachgemacht und es gab böse Unfälle...

Der ADAC hilt ja Autofahrern, ist sowieso unterwegs und könnte auch Radlern helfen- wär mein Gedanke. Ersatzschläuche in Tankstellen gab es zumindest mal  Hab jetzt nicht gegoogelt- grausige Funkverbindung.


----------



## Innocent (17. Juni 2012)

Ist vielleicht noch jemand Fan von* B.A. Baracus* und hat auf jeder Tour ein Schweißgerät und ne Kiste Dynamit dabei?


----------



## basti138 (17. Juni 2012)

Klopapier


----------



## potsdamradler (17. Juni 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Klopapier



Fahrradklammern tun's auch


----------



## Shivy (17. Juni 2012)

Hab außer den genannten Sachen noch *Klebeband* und ne *Zeckenzange* dabei, die braucht man leider in BW.


----------



## alet08 (17. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht noch jemand Fan von* B.A. Baracus* und hat auf jeder Tour ein Schweißgerät und ne Kiste Dynamit dabei?



Dann aber auch noch K.O.-Tropfen, falls man mal fliegen muß


----------



## mimi77 (17. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

toller Thread! 

Ich packe in meinen Deuter: 
* Trinkblase 3 l gefüllt (logsich! )
* Medipack (immer dabei, bisher zum Glück nie selbst gebraucht ;    ganz wichtig: sich mit dem Inhalt usw. vertraut machen, wenn es zum Fall der Fälle kommt, musst quasi blind nach der Tasche und deren Inhalt greifen können!)
* Regenjacke oder Softshelljacke mit Zipärmeln
* Tempos
* Minitool
* Messer oder Multitool
* Flickzeug (Flicken Kleber, Reifenheber, Schmirgelpapier, Kabelbinder)
* Luftkartuschen (statt Pumpe)
* irgendwas Riegliges (je nach Tourlänge einen oder mehrere)
* Traubenzucker oder kleine Box mit Bananenchips (werden nicht klebrig wenns warm ist! )
* Geld, Schlüssel; Handy
* je nach Jahreszeit oder Tourlänge auch die Beleuchtung
* Karte (wenn mir mal wieder spontan einfällt, was unbekanntes zu erkunden )


----------



## duc-mo (17. Juni 2012)

Ich bin da eher konservativ und will für den Fall der Fälle halbwegs gerüstet sein. Wenn ich mehr als ne Feierabendrunde mache (ohne Rucksack), kommt folgendes mit:

2Liter Trinkblase
Karte
Luftpumpe
Gabelpumpe
Regenjacke
Windweste 
je nach Temperaturen und Tourlänge auch mal ein Wechselshirt
2 Müsliriegel
ein paar Scheine oder bei Grenzüberschreitungen gleich den Geldbeutel mit Ausweiß, DAV Karte, Visa und Co
Handy
Schlüssel
Taschentücher
Dextros
Brille / Sonnenbrille
Regenüberzieher für den Rucksack

1. Hilfe (rote Tasche)
Fingerpflastern
Pflaster
Mullbinde
Klebeband
Verbandstücher
Alkohol- / Desinfektionstücher 
1x Handschuhe
Schere
Schmerztablette

1. Hilfe fürs Bike (ausrangierte 1. Hilfe Tasche in blau)
Multitool mit Kettennieter
Kettenschloss und Kettennieten
3stk. Reifenheber
Flickzeug und Schlauch
Miniflasche Kettenöl
Klebeband
Kabelbinder
1x Handschuhe
alter Satz Bremsbeläge
Schaltauge (muss ich mir endlich mal wieder eins besorgen)

Je nach Tourlänge bzw. Infrastruktur auf der Tour nehme ich noch nen Apfel / eine Banane, was "richtiges" zu essen, ne Regenhose und ne ordentliche Kompaktkamera mit. Damit ist der 8Liter Rucksack dann voll aber nicht übermäßig schwer.


----------



## duc-mo (17. Juni 2012)

Ach was, auf ne Hütte schleppe ich höchstens Waschpaste und nen Hüttenschlafsack. 

Ne mal ernsthaft. Das gesamte Zeugs (vor allem die Klamotten) füllen meinen 8Liter Rucksack gerade mal zu 2/3 und ich fühle mich absolut nicht überladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (17. Juni 2012)

Also, ich packe meinen Camelbak und nehme mit (von unten nach oben...): 
- Medi-Pack
- Tempos
- Luftpumpe
- Kettenöl
- Beinlinge / Armlinge (temperatur- und tageszeitabhängig)
- Windjacke Active Shell mit abzippbaren Ärmeln
- 2 oder 3 Riegel
- Handy 
- Geldbeutel mit Bargeld etc.
- Haus- / Autoschlüssel
- in letzter Zeit keine Trinkblase mehr, sondern 2 große Flaschen am Rahmen

In der winzig kleinen Satteltasche hab ich dann noch immer:
- Flickzeug, Reifenheber etc.
- Multitool mit Kettennieter
- kleine Kartschenpumpe
- Schaltauge


----------



## basti138 (17. Juni 2012)

Ein Entlüfterkit hat keiner dabei oder was
Krass, was einige mitschleppen


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Juni 2012)

Nassrasierer, Rasierschaum, Spiegel und Old Spyce.

Ich habe starken Bartwuchs.


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe in meinem Camelbak:

Trinkblase 3 Liter
ein paar Geldscheine (meist so 40-80 â¬)
auf lÃ¤ngeren Touren (vor allem wenn ich alleine Fahre) einen Ausweis, damit man mich identifzieren kann wenn ich irgendwo abstÃ¼rze und bewusstlos liegen bleibe
Handy (voll geladen)
TaschentÃ¼cher
1 oder 2 Allergietabletten (welche von der schnell wirksamen Sorte)
1 Schmerztablette
Wundauflagen
Mullbinde
Pflaster
Schaltauge
Kettenschloss
Kettenstifte
Minitool
Flickzeug (inkl. 2 Reifenheber)
Regenjacke
Langfinger-Handschuhe fÃ¼r den Singletrail bergab (fahre je nach Tour bergauf ohne Handschuhe oder mit "normalen" Bike-Handschuhen)
Luftpumpe
Stirnlampe (ich fahre oft am Abend und bei einem Defekt wird es sehr schnell mal dunkel)
2 MÃ¼sliriegel
ein paar Kabelbinder
1 Paar BremsbelÃ¤ge
Haus und AutoschlÃ¼ssel
Kartenausschnitt (A4 von der Region falls mir am Berg einfÃ¤llt, dass ich mal einen neuen Trail erkunden mÃ¶chte)
1 Ersatzschlauch (hauptsÃ¤chlich bei lÃ¤ngeren Touren)
je nach Tour Knie- und evtl. Ellbogen-Schoner
integrierte Rucksack-RegenhÃ¼lle

fehlen nur noch Rettungsweste, Kletter-AusrÃ¼stung, Biwacksack und Fallschirm ;-)


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (18. Juni 2012)

Minipumpe
Latex-Flicken 
Tacx Pandora T4815 Mutitool

Im Trikot: 
Taschentücher 
Studierendenausweis (damit ich im Zweifelsfall mit dem nächsten Bus heim kann)

Am Bike:
Smartphone

Manche hier benötigen eigentlich einen Fahrradanhänger, so scheint es


----------



## hnx (18. Juni 2012)

Naja, die Listen lesen sich meist lang, aber das passt idR alles in nen 12L Rucksack inkl. Blase.

Pumpe
Schlauch
Adapter (AV/SV für die Tank)
selbstklebende Flicken
Ratsche mit Bits (Torx, Inbus, Ph), klein
Kettennieter
Kettenschloß
Schaltauge
Kabelbinder, mehrere
Geld
Trinkbares
Essbares
Licht, mini
Verbandszeug
Schmerztabletten
Ausweis
Karte der Gegend auf dem Handy (offline verfügbar)
Regenjacke


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Naja, die Listen lesen sich meist lang, aber das passt idR alles in nen 12L Rucksack inkl. Blase.



Das kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn sich meine Liste sehr lang liest, so kann ich wenn ich mit der Freundin unterwegs bin im 12L Rucksack noch folgende Dinge *zusätzlich* für sie verstauen ohne dass der Rucksack voll wäre:

1-2 0,75l Wasserflaschen (sie fährt lieber mit Trinkflasche als mit Trinkrucksack)
1 Jacke
evtl. noch ihre Protektoren
ihr Handy


----------



## KaiservonChina (18. Juni 2012)

pedax schrieb:


> Also ich habe in meinem Camelbak:
> 
> ein paar Geldscheine (meist so 40-80 )



Würde sich also lohnen dich bei Nacht und Nebel zu überfallen.
Erstens genug Geld aber in der Liste hab ich kein Messer gefunden, mit dem du dich wehren könntest 



Hatte in meiner Auflistung auch die Kabelbinder vergessen mitsamt dem Leatherman, was ich meistens dabei habe. Hat schon etliche Male geholfen.


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

KaiservonChina schrieb:


> Würde sich also lohnen dich bei Nacht und Nebel zu überfallen.
> Erstens genug Geld aber in der Liste hab ich kein Messer gefunden, mit dem du dich wehren könntest



Naja, ich hab etwas mehr mit, damit ich falls doch mal notwendig mitm Taxi nach Hause fahren kann --> aber wenn wer glaubt er müsst mich wegen der paar Euro überfallen tut er mir echt leid  die Diebe hätten bei den meistern Mountainbikern wohl mehr davon wenn sie das Bike stehlen --> 1. sind sie schneller weg damit und 2. ist es mehr Wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aldar (18. Juni 2012)

also wenn ich den trinkrucksack fülle und mitnehme ( nur auf tagestouren ausserhalb des Münchenr ÖPNV ) 
dann sind da drinn: 

1. WASSER!!! und zwar 3 L sonnst würd ich den rucksack nicht mitnehmen 
2: Multitool
3.Schlauch 
4.Pumpe 
5.Geldbeutel 
6.Handy 
vielleicht
7. Jacke 

das aber schon die maximalausrüstung , mehr brauch ich nicht , vorallem weil ich immer ( leider) vielbefahrene touren fahre und hilfe schnorren kann


----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> mehr brauch ich nicht , vorallem weil ich immer ( leider) vielbefahrene touren fahre und hilfe schnorren kann



tja, das ist halt einer der wenigen (wenn nicht sogar der einzige) Vorteil auf vielbefahrenen Touren - ich hab etwas mehr mit, da ich oft Touren fahre wo nur wenige andere Biker oder Wanderer vorbeikommen und bei Schlechtwetter kann gut sein dass ich tagelang der einzige bin der dort langfährt


----------



## TheOnos (18. Juni 2012)

So sieht es bei mir ungefähr auch aus:

Handy
Schlüssel
Wasser
3xImbus
Flickzeug
Kabelbinder
Erste Hilfe Set

Damit bin ich bisher immer zurecht gekommen.


----------



## duc-mo (18. Juni 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Krass, was einige mitschleppen


 
Lass dich mal nicht von der Länge der Listen täuschen... Die meisten Teile sind doch sehr sehr klein und leicht und lassen sich in eh schon vorhandenen Taschen, im Flickzeugkästchen oder beim Multitool verstauen und im Fall der Fälle ist man froh drum. Bei mir ist das Gros in zwei 1. Hilfe Täschchen verstaut... Ich mach heut abend mal ein Foto, ist echt weniger als man denken könnte!


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Juni 2012)

Vieleicht könnte man sich die Schmerztablette sparen wenn man den Rücken mit weniger Firlefanz belasten würde.


----------



## duc-mo (18. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man sich die Schmerztablette sparen wenn man den Rücken mit weniger Firlefanz belasten würde.


 
Glaub mir die paar Gramm mehr oder weniger sind mir völlig egal wenn ich eh 2kg Flüssigkeit mit mir rumschleppe... 

Übrigens, ich war sehr froh das ich die Schmerztabletten dabei hatte als ich mir ganz oben auf dem Berg das Schultereckgelenk ausgekugelt hab. So konnte ich wenigstens noch schiebend den Berg runter... 

Bis auf den größten Teil der 1. Hilfe Tasche (zum Glück), Flickzeug und Schaltauge hab ich schon alles auf Tour gebraucht. Und wenns nur zur Hilfe von Mitfahrenden oder anderen Bikern gut war.

Ich verstehe den Thread hier als Ideensammlung. Insofern kann man sich daran orientieren.... muss es aber nicht. 

Und mal ganz ehrlich... Wenn du mal mit gerissener Kette oder nem Platten auf nem schönen Trail festhängst bist du froh, wenn Irgendjemand das passende Werkzeug dabei hat und sich dann auch noch erbarmt dir zu helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedax (18. Juni 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn du mal mit gerissener Kette oder nem Platten auf nem schönen Trail festhängst bist du froh, wenn Irgendjemand das passende Werkzeug dabei hat und sich dann auch noch erbarmt dir zu helfen.



 Ich bin früher oft überhaupt ohne Rucksack gefahren, aber seit ich mal auf einer Tour (war ja eh "nur" direkt hinterm Haus hoch) fast ganz oben einen Platten hatte und mein Bike ca. 1000 Höhenmeter bergab schieben durfte fahre ich nie mehr ohne Rucksack und Werkzeug


----------



## alexanderZ (18. Juni 2012)

ich bin auch immer gut bepackt, und leider zu net für die welt - aber der nächste marathon-fahrer / waldpirat, der ohne werkzeug, ersatzteile, pumpe etc auf der strecke oder im trail hängt, dann nach werkzeug/schlauch/kettenschloss fragt, und nichtmal nen 5er einstecken hat, um den kram zu bezahlen, den ich ihm geben soll, der kann nach hause schieben... hab jetzt 3 mal schützenhilfe hintereinander geleistet, und keiner der spassvögel will was zurückgeben?!?


----------



## schnellejugend (18. Juni 2012)

Genau. Etwa 99% aller Defekte sind mit Flickzeug/Schlauch/Pumpe und mit einem Minitool zu beheben. Dafür braucht man nicht mal einen Rucksack. Dementsprechend liegt es nicht daran, ob man einen Rucksack mit dabei hat um sich sich selbst helfen zu können.

Schmerzen einzukalkulieren finde ich bedenklich.


----------



## hnx (18. Juni 2012)

Warum gibt es dann bei Radrennen ärztliche Betreuung an der Strecke, selbst bei Amateurversanstaltungen?
Man kalkuliert ja nicht die Verletzung ein, wenn man Verbandszeug und Schmerztablette dabei hat, sondern bereitet sich einfach auf den möglichen Worst Case vor. Habe noch nie von wem gehört, der extra riskant gefahren ist, nur weil in der Gruppe das benötigte "Flickzeug" dabei war.
Das gleiche Argument gilt ja dann auch für Schlauch, Flicken... dort kalkuliert man dann die Panne ein?


----------



## scylla (18. Juni 2012)

Aldar schrieb:


> das aber schon die maximalausrüstung , mehr brauch ich nicht , vorallem weil ich immer ( leider) vielbefahrene touren fahre und hilfe schnorren kann



ach du bist also einer von den typen, für die ich immer kettenschloss, kettennieter und leatherman mitschleppe 
(im ernst, selber hab ich noch nie kettenschloss oder kettennieter gebraucht, ersatzschlauch auch die letzten 2 jahre nicht mehr, aber trotzdem geht das zeug auf tour immer gut weg )

ist zwar nett, wenn man immer hilfe bekommt, wenn man welche braucht, aber irgendwie bin ich doch lieber in der lage, mir selbst zu helfen, wenn mal keiner da ist.

immer im rucksack: 

- minipumpe
- minitool mit reifenheber + kettennieter
- leatherman (zange + messer + feile)
- ersatzschlauch
- flickzeug
- adapter sv-ventil auf autoventil
- ein paar kabelbinder
- stück stabile schnur
- ersatzschaltauge
- ersatzventil (tubeless)
- kettenschloss
- handy (in tüte falls es regnet)
- geldbörse (oder wenigstens ein bisschen kleingeld + ec-karte)
- taschentücher
- latexhandschuhe
- dünne plastik-mülltüte (falls mal was siffiges in den rucksack muss)
- vollgeladener ersatzakku fürs navi
- regenüberzieher für den rucksack
- riegel
- trinkblase mit wasser

für tagestouren mit dabei:

- wechselklamotten
- windjacke
- je nach wetter noch regenzeug + ersatzhandschuhe (gibt doch nichts ekligeres als nasse handschuhe 
- mehr futter


----------



## Aldar (18. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ach du bist also einer von den typen, für die ich immer kettenschloss, kettennieter und leatherman mitschleppe


 
toi toi toi bin ich die letzten 4 jahre unfall & pannenfrei unterwegs - und auf meinen feierabend schieb ich mein radl zur nächsten s-bahn ( max. 5 km) bevor ich um hilfe frage , trotzdem ist es beruhigend wenn man um hilfe fragen KÖNNTE


----------



## Innocent (18. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ach du bist also einer von den typen, für die ich immer kettenschloss, kettennieter und leatherman mitschleppe
> (im ernst, selber hab ich noch nie kettenschloss oder kettennieter gebraucht, ersatzschlauch auch die letzten 2 jahre nicht mehr, aber trotzdem geht das zeug auf tour immer gut weg )



Mir ist einmal die Ketten gerissen. Das ist wirklich das dümmste was die passieren kann, seitdem es geht nur noch bergab. Ich stand 30km von zu Hause weg und ziemlich dumm da. Hatte Glück, dass es ein stark frequentierter Radweg und zwei Rentner mit Fährrädern und jeder mit zwei vollgepackten Satteltaschen vorbeigekommen sind und mir den Schaden repariert haben. Und die hatten wirklich viel Zeug dabei, ich glaube die hätten mir zur Not auch noch den Rahmen schweißen können. 
Seitdem habe ich immer ein Kettennieter dabei


----------



## duc-mo (18. Juni 2012)

Innocent schrieb:


> Seitdem habe ich immer ein Kettennieter dabei


 
Und das nächste Mal hast du an der gleichen Stelle nen Platten, das Schaltwerk verbiegt, ne Schraube lößt sich, oder was auch immer... Was machst du dann mit dem Kettennieter? 

Sorry, aber es ist doch sehr kurzsichtig nur nen Kettennieter mitzunehmen...


----------



## Innocent (18. Juni 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es ist doch sehr kurzsichtig nur nen Kettennieter mitzunehmen...



Meine komplette Packliste ist Beitrag #5


----------



## alexanderZ (18. Juni 2012)

sollte vor allem bei mtb-rennen dabei sein - wie viele leute auch am we wieder beim ultrabike mit kette in der hand geschoben haben - da hätten gerade die racer viel zeit sparen können, und das für weniger als 100g mehr in der tasche

ps: in meinem rucksack immer dabei:

ersatzschlauch
flickzeug (ja, man kann mehr als 1x pro tag nen platten haben)
2 kettenschlösser (10fach, passt aber manchmal nicht in die kette, dann muss 9fach rein)
ein paar kabelbinder
reifenheber (2x)
multitool von crankbrothers
kombinierte luft/dämpferpumpe
bei langen touren: regenjacke und/oder windweste
2-3 müsliriegel

geld/autoschlüssel
evtl trinkblase (nicht mehr als 1 liter)
sonnenbrille

abends/herbst/winter: 2 lampen mit akku
im winter: wollmütze, 2. tshirt
auf trails: knieschützer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (18. Juni 2012)

Wie angedroht, hier mal ein Foto von meiner Packliste aus #26

Inkl. Rucksack und gefüllter 2Liter Trinkblase sind das 5kg 

Dazu kommen je nach Bedarf und Tour noch:
Karte
Wechselshirt
Papiere, Visa, DAV und Co.
Kompaktkamera 
etwas "Richtiges" zu essen. 

Das wären dann 6.5kg

Auf ne Mehrtagestour muss der größere Rucksack ran und folgende Sachen kommen noch mit, wobei dann das Gros von oben auf mehrere Personen aufgeteilt wird...

Hüttenschlafsack
Badelatschen / Hüttenschuhe
Oropax
1x Unterwäsche und Waschpaste
Taschenmesser
Ladegerät
Sitzunterlage
Microfaser-Handtuch, Waschzeugs, Zahnbürste und Co 
Sonnencreme
Notfallapotheke
Stirnlampe 
weiterer Proviant 

Wer vorher schon geschockt war wird jetzt wohl hinter über fallen. Aber das ist genau das was auf meiner persönlichen Packliste steht...


----------



## alet08 (18. Juni 2012)

Falls es mich zerlegt komm ich zu dir und gehe nicht in´s Krankenhaus


----------



## Falli (18. Juni 2012)

Warum nimmt ihr gebrauchte Bremsbelege mit ist es nicht besser gleich einen Satz neue ein zu packen?


----------



## duc-mo (18. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich hab ja auch Kettenöl dabei und wenn das ausläuft hab ich lieber gebrauchte Beläge dabei. Aktuell hab ich aber tatsächlich Neue eingepackt, weil die Alten verölt sind... Wie auch immer, es geht ja eh nur darum, dass man einen Ersatz hat, wenn die Beläge aus welchem Grund auch immer auf dem Trail ausgetauscht werden müssen zum Beispiel weil sie verglast sind, quitschen, abgenutzt oder verölt sind.


----------



## basti138 (18. Juni 2012)

Falli schrieb:


> Warum nimmt ihr gebrauchte Bremsbelege mit ist es nicht besser gleich einen Satz neue ein zu packen?


Das wird dir klar, wenn du besonders bei Formula versuchst neue Beläge einzubauen:
Du bekommst die nicht rein weil sie dicker sind. Klar zurückdrücken... aber die Realität ist hart


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (19. Juni 2012)

Zumal du sie nicht erst noch einbremsen musst (sagt jemand, der nie auf die Idee kommen würde, Bremsbeläge einzupacken  )


----------



## Falli (19. Juni 2012)

OK verstehe ich, aber meine alten Beläge sind schlechter als verölte und verglaste 

habe die neuen aber gut rein bekommen


----------



## Mkraba (19. Juni 2012)

Wieso packen so viele Kabelbinder ein? In welchen Situationen könnte der denn helfen?

Bei mir ist drin:
- Trinken (2 Liter)
- Powerbar
- Ellenbogen- und Knieschoner für die Trails
- Haustürschlüssel
- geladenes Handy für GPS-Tracking
- Karte
- Pannenflickset mit selbstklebenden Patches und zwei Reifenhebern
- Luftpumpe
- Medi-Kit
- Piepser von der Feurerwehr


----------



## basti138 (19. Juni 2012)

Kabelbinder Damit kannst du alles festmachen
Wenn dir einer dieser verfluchten Clipse der Bremsleitung oder was auch immer wegfliegt und die Leitung am Reifen schleift...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexanderZ (19. Juni 2012)

wenn der tacho abreisst, wenn die leitungshalter abreissen, wenns schaltauge bricht, und du dein schaltwerk am sattel festmachen musst, wenn am rucksack, schuh oder sonstwo was kaputt ist, ... kabelbinder sind fast so genial wir duct-tape


----------



## potsdamradler (19. Juni 2012)

Kabelbinder sind wahre Tausendassa, nothalber auch um einen 8er rauszubekommen..


----------



## basti138 (20. Juni 2012)

Stimmt Hab ich mit 10 gemacht, ich wusste nicht wie man zentriert
Geht hervorragend


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Juni 2012)

> Kabelbinder sind wahre Tausendassa, *nothalber* auch um einen 8er rauszubekommen..


Las das mal so in einem Reiseradlerbuch... Falls man keinen Zentrierschlüssel, Nippelspanner Zentrierständer, etc. on Bord hat. Also ein *Notbehelf,* für den Ernstfall-  keine Lehranleitung!
Das ist eine: http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Laufrad_zentrieren.htm
Egal, was fährt hat Recht..

Dankeschön


----------



## schnellejugend (20. Juni 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Man kalkuliert ja nicht die Verletzung ein, wenn man Verbandszeug und Schmerztablette dabei hat, sondern bereitet sich einfach auf den möglichen Worst Case vor.


Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, wo ich was von Verbandszeug geschrieben habe (zugegebenermaßen habe ich auch keine Schmerztablette erwähnt, aber nur darum geht es mir). 

Mit einer Schmerztablette, die man frei in der Apotheke bekommt, ist man nicht auf den Worst Case vorbereitet sondern auf eine Überlastung. Und der Schmerzlevel, bei dem diese Tabetten helfen, ist auch so zu ertragen. Die nützen wenig bei einem Sturz mit wirklich starken Schmerzen, können aber unangenehme Nebenwirkungen haben.

Es ist nicht ungesetzlich, nicht moralisch verwerflich und höchstwahrscheinlich harmlos. Ich würde es trotzdem nicht machen.


----------



## dubbel (20. Juni 2012)

knochensäge fehlt bei allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Juni 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Kabelbinder sind wahre Tausendassa, nothalber auch um einen 8er rauszubekommen..



wir haben damit auch mal einen kaputten freilauf (rastete nicht mehr ein, das rad konnte also nicht mehr beschleunigt werden) wieder soweit fahrbar gemacht, dass der leidtragende wenigstens flach bis zum nächsten bahnhof kam ohne schieben zu müssen (wäre arg weit gewesen)

kabelbinder wiegen nix und helfen oft. darum rein damit in den rucksack


----------



## potsdamradler (20. Juni 2012)

@scylla: ein Fixie gebastelt 
Ersatzspeiche selfmade: eine längere Speiche auf gewünschte Länge knapp 90 Grad gebogen + 5mm, dann wieder ein Knick in Längsrichtung- abgewinkelt und abgekniffen. Der so gebaute Speichenkopf sieht dann Z- förmig aus:



> _Z_-_Speichen_ haben anstelle des Kopfes  ein Z-förmig gebogenes Ende, das in die Nabenflanschbohrung eingehängt  werden kann *...*



ohne den Zahnkranz abzuschrauben, kann man die schön von außen einfädeln 
Halten auch! Bin mal mit 4 solcher verbauten Ersatzspeichen unterwegs gewesen 
Ist aber schon lang her..


----------



## basti138 (20. Juni 2012)

> wir haben damit auch mal einen kaputten freilauf...


ne oder Kabelbinder fixie



> t einer Schmerztablette, die man frei in der Apotheke bekommt, ist man nicht auf den Worst Case vorbereitet


Ich kenn echt Leute, die unterwegs Schmerztabletten in Cola auflösen und trinken, aber nicht wegen nem Sturz


----------



## alexanderZ (20. Juni 2012)

so leute gehören geschlagen...


----------



## Innocent (21. Juni 2012)

basti138 schrieb:


> Ich kenn echt Leute, die unterwegs Schmerztabletten in Cola auflösen und trinken, aber nicht wegen nem Sturz



Ja das sind gar nicht mal so wenige. In vielen Sport-Magazinen sind in regelmäßigen Abständen auch Berichte darüber. Der Sinn warum ich mir bei meinem Hobby meine Gesundheit komplette ruinieren sollte ist mir auch nicht so ganz ersichtlich 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojzjFhsWB6E"]ZDFzoom - Die tÃ¤gliche DrÃ¶hnung      - YouTube[/nomedia] (Yotube Video)


----------



## dubbel (21. Juni 2012)

alexanderZ schrieb:


> so leute gehören geschlagen...



bringt nix, die sind ja schmerzfrei.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Juni 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> bringt nix, die sind ja schmerzfrei.


----------



## Wehnhardt (21. Juni 2012)

Ich nehme nie was mit Ihr habt ja alles dabei


----------



## schnellejugend (21. Juni 2012)

ausdauersportler-schlucken-zu-haeufig-schmerzmittel


----------



## basti138 (21. Juni 2012)

Wehnhardt schrieb:


> Ich nehme nie was mit Ihr habt ja alles dabei



Mein Spezl hatte auch nie was dabei.
Hat immer geschnorrt, Flickzeug, Schaltseil, Powerlink, Luftpumpe.
Und irgendwann wars mir zu doof immer der Packesel zu sein und hab den Rucksack einfach daheim gelassen.

Er hatte nen Platten, auf dem Schlauch bereits 5 Flicken (alles meine).
Sach ma, du hast doch Flickzeug, oder? Ääääh ne
Seitdem hat er was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (21. Juni 2012)

Das blöde ist, dass es einen dann meistens selbst trifft. Murphy's Law...


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## potsdamradler (21. Juni 2012)

Hat denn schonmal jmd Menthos geschuckt und  dann einen Liter Cola uff Ex getrunken   Das müsste ja arge Probleme geben, möglicherweise Magendurchbruch. Zuviel Magensäure und (viel) Natron haben wohl schonmal gleiches bewerkstelligt 

Heilerde schadet nie etwas Natron auch nicht!  Ansonsten Military- und Survivalseiten durchforsten.. Verunreinigtes Wasser bspw. kann dem Körper auch rektal zugeführt werden- las ich mal dort 
Nettes Filmchen zum Thema: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/127_Hours

Hab den mir damals angeschaut, aber natürlich nicht auf kino.to(t)


----------



## Südwind (21. Juni 2012)

Neben vielen Sachen die hier schon genannt wurden, hab ich meist ne Klappsäge mit. 

LG Südwind


----------



## pedax (21. Juni 2012)

Südwind schrieb:


> Neben vielen Sachen die hier schon genannt wurden, hab ich meist ne Klappsäge mit.



Damit du im "Notfall" nicht das gleiche Problem wie Aron Ralston? (sein Messer war zu Stumpf um die Knochen zu durchtrennen)


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Juni 2012)

Ich ein Messer mit Säge in der Trikottasche. Zum Wald aufräumen.


----------



## Wehnhardt (22. Juni 2012)

War jetzt am Gardasee da sahen viele aus als würden sie grade von zu Hause ausziehen. so Groß war der Rucksack


----------



## duc-mo (22. Juni 2012)

Der Gardasee ist allerdings auch ein Eldorado für Biker und keiner hat Lust nen Trail mit 1000hm runter zu schieben... Dazu kommt, dass der Gardasee ein beliebtes Ende für nen AlpenX ist und dafür brauchst einfach mehr als für ne Tagestour, wobei wohl nur die ganz hart Gesottenen im Juni über die Alpen fahren...


----------



## dubbel (22. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich ein Messer mit Säge in der Trikottasche.


knochensäge?


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Juni 2012)

Damit säge ich Leuten ohne Flickzeug den Penisknochen durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (22. Juni 2012)

Sägen und Messer haben schon Leben gerettet...


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (22. Juni 2012)

Hey das ist echt interessant was ihr alles dabei habt!
Aber könnt ihr mir eklären, warum man unterwegs ein Kettennieter braucht?
Beste Grüße!!


----------



## scylla (22. Juni 2012)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> Hey das ist echt interessant was ihr alles dabei habt!
> Aber könnt ihr mir eklären, warum man unterwegs ein Kettennieter braucht?
> Beste Grüße!!



um ihn an leute auszuborgen, denen unterwegs die kette gerissen ist 

(ist übrigens an jedem halbwegs besseren minitool mit dran)


----------



## schnellejugend (22. Juni 2012)

KermitFrosch666 schrieb:


> Aber könnt ihr mir eklären, warum man unterwegs ein Kettennieter braucht?


Zum nieten einer gerissenen Kette.


----------



## potsdamradler (22. Juni 2012)

Habe schon unterwegs Ketten gefunden. Zweimal- und die waren noch gut, wg Montagefehlern


----------



## KermitFrosch666 (22. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> um ihn an leute auszuborgen, denen unterwegs die kette gerissen ist
> 
> (ist übrigens an jedem halbwegs besseren minitool mit dran)



Alles klar, Danke! 
Ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht passiert - aber man lernt ja auch aus den Pannen der Anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highme (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hab da mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage: Ich nehme im September das erste Mal an einen (Halb)Marathon teil. Auf verschiedenen Videos von verschiedenen MTB-Veranstaltungen sehe ich das Verhältnis derer, die eine Rucksack während des Rennes auf dem Rücken haben und die die ohne fahren ca. 50/50. Dabei frage ich mich dauernd WAS die mit Rucksack denn eigentlich dabei haben und ob sich das Gepäck überhaupt lohnt? Nur trinken? Mit einer zweiten Trinkflasche am Rahmen sollte das reichen ausserdem gibt es ja Verpflegungspunkte. Für Kleinigkeiten gibt's ja auch noch die Möglichkeit der Rückentaschen in den Trikots oder zum umschnallen. Wär nett wenn mir mal jemand kurz den tieferen Sinn des Rucksacks während eines Rennens erklären könnte.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (24. Juni 2012)

je nach Art der Tour 2x800er Ibu oder 4x400er Ibu Schmerztabletten falls mitten im Wald was derb schief geht....


----------



## schnellejugend (25. Juni 2012)

Je weiter du nach vorne kommst umso weniger Rucksäcke siehst du. 

Schlauch, Flickzeug, Minitool und ein Riegel. Je nach Witterung (oder sehr früher Startzeit) noch Armlinge und Weste. 

Wenn es wirklich hoch hinaus geht und/oder Regen mit niedrigen Temperaturen möglich ist Regenklamotten + x. 

Ich habe einmal beim Cristalb einen Rucksack dabei gehabt, war mein schlechtestes Jahr. Trotz gutem Wetter.


----------



## Highme (25. Juni 2012)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Je weiter du nach vorne kommst umso weniger Rucksäcke siehst du.


;-)

"Schlauch, Minitool und ein Riegel" - So hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Miniluftpumpe kommt an den Rahmen. Wie transportierst du das Zeug? Inner Jacke, Rückentasche Trikot oder so ne Umbinde-Rückentasche?


----------



## uerrpp (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab dabei:

- Tinkblase
- Riegel (je nach Tour, immer mehr als man braucht^^)
- Traubenzucker
- Portomonnaie
- Handy
- Erste-Hilfe Set, oder ein paar Pflaster und Mullbinden
- Desinfektionsspray
- Minitool inkl. Kettennieter
- Kettenschloss
- Schlauch
- Flickzeug
- Pumpe
- Brillengläser (da ich eine Brille mit Wechselgläser fahre)

Je nach Jahreszeit, Wetter und Co.
- Lange Hose
- Windstopperjacke
- Anstecklichter (kann mal später werden als geplant)

Was mir fehlt:
- kleine Zange mit Messer 
- Kabelbinder (warum weiß ich gar nicht, vergess sie immer einzupacken^^)

Ist recht viel, Gewicht muss ich aber in erster Linie an mir selber sparen  
Bisher ist auch fast alles schonmal im Einsatz gewesen oder wird deshalb mitgenommen weil es mal fehlte.


----------



## modul (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab immer einen Schaltzug dabei. Der am Umwerfer reist so 1x im Jahr.

Beim Kettennieter bin schon am Überlegen den zu Hause zu lassen. Jahrelang nix mehr passiert. Früher (tm) gehörte ne gerissene Kette quasi zu Tour.

Alles andere wurde ja genannt. Ach ja, manchmal kommt ne Badehose mit, wegen öffentlichen Strand und so. 

Kompass habe ich auch gelegentlich dabei. Ohne Sonne ist manchmal doof wegen der Richtung. Krass sind diese Neubau Siedlungen, da finde ich ohne Kompass nicht mehr raus. Ehrlich!


----------



## StreetDownHill (26. Juni 2012)

Zumindest im ländlichen Raum sind die Leute hilfsbereit 

Danke allen (Dorf)bewohnern![/quote]

Ehrensache


----------



## Wehnhardt (26. Juni 2012)

Highme schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage: Ich nehme im September das erste Mal an einen (Halb)Marathon teil. Auf verschiedenen Videos von verschiedenen MTB-Veranstaltungen sehe ich das Verhältnis derer, die eine Rucksack während des Rennes auf dem Rücken haben und die die ohne fahren ca. 50/50. Dabei frage ich mich dauernd WAS die mit Rucksack denn eigentlich dabei haben und ob sich das Gepäck überhaupt lohnt? Nur trinken? Mit einer zweiten Trinkflasche am Rahmen sollte das reichen ausserdem gibt es ja Verpflegungspunkte. Für Kleinigkeiten gibt's ja auch noch die Möglichkeit der Rückentaschen in den Trikots oder zum umschnallen. Wär nett wenn mir mal jemand kurz den tieferen Sinn des Rucksacks während eines Rennens erklären könnte.


 
Bei einen Rennen braucht man auch keinen Rucksack ich kenne auch keinen der einen auf hat beim rennen. Wozu auch. Aber es gibt immer leute die denken ich brauche das oder das noch es könnte ja dies passieren oder oder ........ aber den kannst du sowie so nicht helfen.


----------



## schnellejugend (26. Juni 2012)

Highme schrieb:


> ;-)
> 
> "Schlauch, Minitool und ein Riegel" - So hab ich mir das auch gedacht. Miniluftpumpe kommt an den Rahmen. Wie transportierst du das Zeug? Inner Jacke, Rückentasche Trikot oder so ne Umbinde-Rückentasche?


Schlauch und Flickzeug in einer sehr kleinen Satteltasche (mit Klettbefestigung, ich habe schon einige Klickdinger im Wald und bei Rennen gefunden, klappern tun die auch genre mal), Rest Trikottasche. Eine kleine Jacke oder Weste + Armlinge würde da auch noch reingehen.
Niemals nicht eine 





> Umbinde-Rückentasche


. Ich hasse das, wenn was am Bauch drückt. Der ist mit der hohen Belastung besonders bei Hitze auch ohne Druck von aussen schon genug beschäftigt.


----------



## TTerminator (28. Juni 2012)

Hi,
was ALLE einpacken sollten (ich hab's bis zu folgenden auch nicht getan) ist den Perso. Oder ne Kopie. Arbeite im Rettungsdienst und hatte die Tage den Fall das ein Radler auf der Str. lag. Nicht ansprechbar. Keiner wusste was passiert war. Ohne Personalien konnten wir keine Angehörigen ausfindig machen und so liegt man erstmal ein paar Tage auf Intensiv bis Angehörige einen im richtigen Krankenhaus finden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epictetus (3. April 2015)

Finde strange wie hier manche Leute ne Tablette Ibu dabei haben verteufeln. Wahrscheinlich noch nie vor oder bei Sport von pochenden Kopfschmerzen geplagt gewesen - habe ich eigentlich immer dabei.


----------

